# A few amusing stories



## Ironcrane (Jan 16, 2009)

I though I'd share a few of the things that have happened to me, during my Martial Arts training, that I though were funny.

- In Kung Fu class, my partner, and I were sparing with our bokken. I couldn't get passed his defense no matter how hard I tried.  After pondering the situation for a moment, I turned my bokken upside down, and attacked. While my partner was in the middle of telling me that I couldn't do that, I kept smacking him over, and over.
Him "You can't do that, that's a sword."
Me  "Yes I can, it's made of wood."

- A few weeks ago, while I was at work, I was thinking of looking for a good Boxing school, when a box fell from the top of the stack, and hit me right on the nose. At my job, I have boxes flying down at my head fairly often, so I've gotten good at dodging them, but this one still got me, and left me stunned for a moment. Taking a moment to recover made me realize how much I don't like getting hit in the face.

- Also at my Kung Fu class, I noticed that one of the new guys was really unhappy with himself. I asked him what was wrong, and what followed was an exchange that left me stupified. I don't remember excatly what he said, but it went something like this.
Him "I hate being a white guy, trying to do Kung Fu."
Me  "What?"
Him " Don't you wish you were Chinese, so you could actually do Martial Arts?"
Me  "........? Uha........No."
Until that moment, I have never, before or since, met someone who actually believed in something like that.

- In Judo pratice I made a joke about just going out to buy a blackbelt. After being told I couldn't possibly do that by a coupld of my fellow classmates, my Sensei replyed that I could indeed do that.
Sensei " Sure you could - but you wouldn't deserve it, and you'd know that, and then you would feel guilty!"

- When working out with an MMA guy a long time ago, he agreeded to teach me a little bit of Jujitsu. Started off with a basic position of me laying on my back, and him pulling me right into his torso. He noticed a look of discomfort on my face, and asked me if I felt uncomfortable. I said yes, and he replayed that, that's something I need to get over to do Jujitsu. Now, I understand the up close, and personal nature of Grappling, so I know what he was getting at, but when I said yes, what I ment was that position put a bad cramp in my hip.

There's probably a couple more that I'm forgetting, but if I remember, I'll post them later.


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are EXCELLENT!   Thanks for sharing them! :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, you put a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on my face. Thats a great way to start the week-end.


----------

